
Apple’s John Browett Affair: Cooked - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apples_john_browett_affair_cooked/
======
benologist
MacObserver spam accounts:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jmartellaro>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=digiwizard>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davethenerd>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tanousjm>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Semteksam>

